# crossing switzerland with wine?



## ardgour

Hi
we have just been reminded about the very strict customs regulations for taking alcohol across the Swiss border - has anyone any experience of driving across Switzerland on their way back with bottles of wine on board?

Chris


----------



## Grizzly

It hadn't clicked with me that there were strict regulations in Switzerland....but of course they are not EU.

We've crossed Switzerland many times with alcohol for our own consumption. Sometimes we've bought in Italy or Greece and had more than we would normally carry for consumption in the van. We've never been stopped or been asked any questions about what we had onboard or seen any signs suggesting that we what we should carry.

The only contact we've had with Swiss officialdom is when they have grabbed the cost of the vignette from my hand and slapped one on the windscreen.

G


----------



## Rapide561

*Switz*

Hi

I usually have a load of wines, spirits and beer on board and have never been questioned. The spirits are usually off the ferry or supermarket specials from the UK, the wines often from Italy.

I have been stopped at the border of Basle/Mulhouse when heading north, and the van was literally turned upside down. After about 45 mins, I was on my way. No questions were asked.

I agree with G re the vignette and the associated officialdom.

Russell


----------



## ardgour

*Re: Switz*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> I usually have a load of wines, spirits and beer on board and have never been questioned. The spirits are usually off the ferry or supermarket specials from the UK, the wines often from Italy.
> 
> I have been stopped at the border of Basle/Mulhouse when heading north, and the van was literally turned upside down. After about 45 mins, I was on my way. No questions were asked.
> 
> I agree with G re the vignette and the associated officialdom.
> 
> Russell


when they searched your van on the Basle/ Mulhouse border was it French or Swiss customs? Did you have wines etc on board and if so did you have to pay the duty on anything over your allotted 2 litres per person? 
We were once stopped by French customs as we left a payage in northern france, they emptied all the outside lockers but didn't bother with anything inside the van. Ithink they are mainly bothered about cheap cigarettes
Chris


----------



## Zebedee

If you cross Switzerland with wine, surely you will get Swinezerland! :roll: 

Sorry - it must be the weather! :roll: :lol: 

Dave :lol:


----------



## Rapide561

*Border*

Hi

I was on my way from Italy to the UK and was stopped at Basle/Mulhouse. The customs staff were French. They opened every locker, went under the battery box, on the roof, looked at the Camos dome etc etc. They definitely saw how much booze I had on board, but I was not charged anything.

The whole experience was a bit un nerving though.

Russell


----------



## Grizzly

*Re: Border*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> I was on my way from Italy to the UK and was stopped at Basle/Mulhouse. The customs staff were French. They opened every locker, went under the battery box, on the roof, looked at the Camos dome etc etc. They definitely saw how much booze I had on board, but I was not charged anything.
> 
> The whole experience was a bit un nerving though.
> 
> Russell


Presumably they were looking for drugs Russell ? I would imagine they have a pretty good idea of how much alcohol to expect the average tourist to be carrying and, unless this is clearly in quantities that make the vehicle unsafe or is obviously going to be sold on, they are not too concerned.

G


----------



## Rapide561

*Drugs*

Well they can look for drugs, but that is something they would not find.

Boxer shorts, frying pans, casserole dishes, washing machines, yes, drugs no!

Seriously, when I posted about the search a couple of years ago, I do recall a comment along the lines of "young lad, expensive new van, unusual time of year" etc and maybe that was the reason.

I will add though the customs staff were very polite and as I waited in the cold for the search to be done, one of them passed me by coat from the passenger seat.

Russell


----------



## ardgour

Asking around it sounds like German tourists are targeted much more and it is the Swiss customs trying to stop people importing cheap booze from EU countries across in to Switzerland.
Our experience of a search by French customs is that they were polite and efficient and looking for cigarettes/ drugs - they were highly amused by the large quantity of wine

Chris


----------



## Ken38

We have travelled back from Livigno through Switzerland many times. Been searched once. Livigno is duty free so you would have to pay if you went into main Italy or any EU. I have never tried to go over my allowance of duty free so I probably look calm and innocent!

As I understand it if you have receipts with tax paid in the EU then any taxes they charge you going into Switzerland you can claim back as you leave. So they probably would not be bothered.

If the French/German/etc. customs see you claiming back duty at the Swiss customs they will probably stop you but if you have receipts you should be fine (not fined!!!!). This happened to a friend who claimed back Swiss tax on a lot of clothes and jewellery! The French customs guys just pulled them in and made them show the Swiss documentation and made them pay VAT on it all!


----------

